# Who know what this tool is?



## Trophyman (Sep 26, 2013)

OK Guys,
Anybody know what this tool is? 

View attachment 01A-Tool1.jpg


View attachment 01A-Tool2.jpg


----------



## havasu (Sep 26, 2013)

It is only a guess, but I'm thinking they are an old style of heater hose clamp crimping pliers.


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2013)

I was thinking a medieval dental tool?


----------



## Trophyman (Sep 27, 2013)

Chris said:


> I was thinking a medieval dental tool?



LOL Good guess, but no LOL



havasu said:


> It is only a guess, but I'm thinking they are an old style of heater hose clamp crimping pliers.



Nope. I thought the same when I first saw the tool. An old guy at a shop that I used to work in P/T gave them to me when he retired. He was 73 y/o so that may give you some clue as to how old they are.

My first guess, when I first saw them was EMASCULATOR 

View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## Bubaman (Oct 5, 2013)

To me it looks like a crimping tool for putting the brass ends on to heavy gauge cable.


----------



## Trophyman (Oct 6, 2013)

Bubaman said:


> To me it looks like a crimping tool for putting the brass ends on to heavy gauge cable.



Long enough a guess. It's an OLD body tool used to straighten drip rails.


----------



## havasu (Oct 6, 2013)

I was close. I DID say it was old!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 6, 2013)

havasu said:


> I was close. I DID say it was *old*!



Hey...you talking about me???


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2013)

Trophyman said:


> Long enough a guess. It's an OLD body tool used to straighten drip rails.



I don't even think they make drip rails anymore?


----------



## Riff_Raff (Nov 2, 2013)

I'd have gone with crimper too.

Gutter mounted boat racks are a thing of the past.


----------

